# What to do with brush piles?



## Dobish (Feb 13, 2017)

I don't have a huge property (.49acre lot) but as I collect more wood, I seem to end up with brush piles that accumulate. I have taken a lot of loads to the city when they offer free limb drop-off, and I have also had my tree service friend chip them when I have had him come do tree work.

Yesterday I burned a few of the piles, and I am thinking that this is probably the easiest way to get rid of them.  

Right now I have about 9 or 10 of them scattered about the yard. Some will be able to be harvested a little bit more for burnable wood, but others are piles of wild rose hips.

Should I just rent a dumpster and a backhoe?


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 13, 2017)

I had big brush piles to get rid of from tops and branches after a storm. I cut everything down to about 1/2" to a length of about 12-14". I then bagged everything up in loose weaved bags (seed bags?) so each bag had the thin kindling up to the larger stuff which was up to around 3.5-4" or so. These bags were dried in a shed. All together I had 16 bags I think which was about 1/4 cord. Been using these as kindling, for burning down coal beds and for filling gaps when loading. Working out very well. Waste not want not.


----------



## Dobish (Feb 13, 2017)

jatoxico said:


> I had big brush piles to get rid of from tops and branches after a storm. I cut everything down to about 1/2" to a length of about 12-14". I then bagged everything up in loose weaved bags (seed bags?) so each bag had the thin kindling up to the larger stuff which was up to around 3.5-4" or so. These bags were dried in a shed. All together I had 16 bags I think which was about 1/4 cord. Been using these as kindling, for burning down coal beds and for filling gaps when loading. Working out very well. Waste not want not.



that would be fine for the maple and the elm, but the rose bushes are the killers... one of these plants is 12' tall and about 30' around.... it did burn really nice when dried


----------



## Babaganoosh (Feb 13, 2017)

I find it easiest to take to the town dump in my 4 by 8 trailer. Maintain it versus waiting until the piles get too big.


----------



## Dobish (Feb 13, 2017)

closest place to drop stuff off is 35 minutes away, and they charge $18/cubic yard for anything less than 4" dia, At those rates, I am better off just getting a dumpster, a backhoe, and getting rid of some of the burried elm stumps...


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 13, 2017)

In that case get some lopping shears and cut it down to pieces and keep burning in the fire pit. I've dealt with a lot those thorny buggers, good set of gloves and don't forget the safety glasses. Pull from one spot and get hit from another.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Feb 13, 2017)

They charging then yeah I'd burn it.

I can dump branches all day long for free. They even pick up once a month curbside.  Anything up to 8 inches in diameter and 8 feet long. 

My high NJ taxes pay for something I guess.


----------



## Dobish (Feb 13, 2017)

Babaganoosh said:


> They charging then yeah I'd burn it.
> 
> I can dump branches all day long for free. They even pick up once a month curbside.  Anything up to 8 inches in diameter and 8 feet long.
> 
> My high NJ taxes pay for something I guess.


they can charge me for a small bin, but that is basically enough to put my grass clippings in. they also do a 2 time/year pickup if you pay for the whole service. They will pick up bundles 4x4x4, that have to be packaged with twine. they measure with a tape measure. 

Every so often they will do a free dropoff, so I emailed the city forestry department asking if they are going to do another one anytime soon.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Feb 13, 2017)

Dobish said:


> they can charge me for a small bin, but that is basically enough to put my grass clippings in. they also do a 2 time/year pickup if you pay for the whole service. They will pick up bundles 4x4x4, that have to be packaged with twine. they measure with a tape measure.
> 
> Every so often they will do a free dropoff, so I emailed the city forestry department asking if they are going to do another one anytime soon.


I save everything except the thorny stuff.  I have about 8 brush piles, and growing.  One is slated for the chipper shredder.  Everything from the garden goes there, and other stuff that I know will make good soil amendments. I grind it up about annually, and into the garden it goes.

One is by the fire pit to burn with all the thorny stuff.

Most of the others are wildlife habitat until they break down.

I hate the idea of hauling off soil nutrients to someone else's location.  I would never pay to decrease the fertility of my own place.

I view all the slash from my wood work as an additional bonus.  Patience is all that is required, it'll break down, and if you want to speed it along, just walk on the piles from time to time.  I also made a tool to help, it is essentially a brush axe.

Those brush piles of yours are beautiful!


----------



## Lloyd the redneck (Feb 13, 2017)

Get some goats! They eat brush


----------



## StihlKicking (Feb 13, 2017)

I use diesel fuel and a match [emoji91]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dobish (Feb 13, 2017)

Lloyd the redneck said:


> Get some goats! They eat brush


I tried to rent them... No luck so far. City says I can't have them


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Feb 14, 2017)

We do the firepit thing.
Ugly twisted branches, twigs, brush, chunks of bark, vines, bad  punkwood, etc etc.

(self lighting as it's one of the ash cleanout pits also)


----------



## Dobish (Feb 14, 2017)

We have a fire pit, so that is where a lot of it is going to go. I have been trying to clear out the back so it can be useable space, and it's a little overwhelming to see so much stuff back there. I think over the next few weeks I can go through a few piles. They burn down pretty quick, which is nice. The thought of dealing with the thorns more than I have tutu is not a lot of fun.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Feb 14, 2017)

Dobish said:


> We have a fire pit, so that is where a lot of it is going to go. I have been trying to clear out the back so it can be useable space, and it's a little overwhelming to see so much stuff back there. I think over the next few weeks I can go through a few piles. They burn down pretty quick, which is nice. The thought of dealing with the thorns more than I have tutu is not a lot of fun.


Use a two handed lopper to cut the canes into 12" lengths. Then, using gloves, gather them up, and into the fire pit. The short length renders the thorns largely harmless. And stop wearing your tutu outside, particularly for this kind of work.


----------



## Dobish (Feb 14, 2017)

ED 3000 said:


> Use a two handed lopper to cut the canes into 12" lengths. Then, using gloves, gather them up, and into the fire pit. The short length renders the thorns largely harmless. And stop wearing your tutu outside, particularly for this kind of work.


The last one I tackled, I took the loppers to one side, then went all chainsaw massacre on it... I'm glad I was wearing layers! I need to get a picture of one of these things...


----------



## Jay106n (Feb 14, 2017)

Fire pit.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 14, 2017)

No brush from my wood processing . . . that all stays in the woods where it can be a nice home and meal for some critters before becoming future tree fertilizer.

However, I always have a brush pile going at home due to the number of trees on my property. 

Matches and a few cardboard boxes does the trick for me . . . but I live in the country. My last burn was a doozy -- not sure I have ever had a fire with flames that tall. I'm a bit surprised no one from the fire station came by to see me.


----------



## neverbilly (Feb 14, 2017)

An easy option is to do nothing, let them rot. They provide shelter for wildlife. If you do ever burn, burn only one end and let it advance, so that critters have time to escape the other end; don't surround them by fire.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Feb 14, 2017)

neverbilly said:


> An easy option is to do nothing, let them rot. They provide shelter for wildlife. If you do ever burn, burn only one end and let it advance, so that critters have time to escape the other end; don't surround them by fire.



I think they are in his yard.


----------



## Dobish (Feb 14, 2017)

Babaganoosh said:


> I think they are in his yard.


they are in the back yard. if they were in the woods, that would be a little different. I am all for having nature involved in the process, but we are also trying to be able to utilize the yard for something other than brush piles and tall grasses that I can't cut because of the brush piles 

I have posted this picture before, but this is what I am working with....


----------



## gerry100 (Feb 14, 2017)

probably doesn't apply to Dobish situation, but there is another benefit to brush piles besides habitat and soil build up as they rot.

piles aid in regrowth of the forest because they protect some seedlings/saplings from deer as they get established.

In a clear area they get nipped at ground level,


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Feb 14, 2017)

Put em in the woods and let nature take its course.  They make great habitats for wildlife too.


----------



## Dobish (Feb 16, 2017)

CentralVAWoodHeat said:


> Put em in the woods and let nature take its course.  They make great habitats for wildlife too.


i am going to just start breaking them down and burning them... probably this weekend....


----------



## Oldman47 (Feb 17, 2017)

My ideal approach would be a chipper. I have lots of uses for wood chips including the compost pile and as mulch. All I need now is the money to get a chipper. In the meantime I get a bit crazy cutting rounds down to rather small diameters before I give up. The village here collects and chips branches if you leave them at the street but they don't leave the chips here for me to use them so I end up buying bags of chips when I want mulch.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Feb 17, 2017)

Oldman47 said:


> My ideal approach would be a chipper. I have lots of uses for wood chips including the compost pile and as mulch. All I need now is the money to get a chipper. In the meantime I get a bit crazy cutting rounds down to rather small diameters before I give up. The village here collects and chips branches if you leave them at the street but they don't leave the chips here for me to use them so I end up buying bags of chips when I want mulch.


I hear you, 47. Wish I lived nearby, I'd bring my chipper over and give 'em hell with you. They should leave the chips for you!


----------



## armanidog (Feb 17, 2017)

If you can find the folks clearing tree limbs for the power company, ask them to dump a load of chips at your house. It saves them the cost of going to the landfill and if you are close by they are glad to do it.


----------



## Rangerbait (Feb 19, 2017)

Jay106n said:


> Fire pit.



That's my solution too...the kids get excited when they see the brush pile in the pit [emoji2]


----------



## Dobish (Feb 20, 2017)

i have a small chipper, but it is not very effective, and it needs the carb rebuilt I think (its my brother in laws). It also doesn't do much more than 1", so it is pretty useless. i use chips for a lot of things too. I put a call in to my tree work friend, and he may bring over his chipper, but he won't touch the rose bushes.  Those will probably go to the fire pit... or the dumpster option.


----------



## xman23 (Feb 20, 2017)

I used to chip the limbs. But now I drag them in to the woods. Pile them high and cut them up with the chain saw. In a few years they rot out and disappear.


----------



## HisTreeNut (Feb 22, 2017)

The kiddos turn the brush into kindling and/or fire pit wood.  Stuff I do not want, we put at the end of the driveway and call the town.  They come and pick it up in a day or two, usually.  The joy of small town life.


----------



## Dobish (Mar 5, 2017)

So I got from a week vacation last night at midnight. Dumpster delivered at 6am, mini excavator picked up at 7am. I ended up tearing up 6 of the rose bushes, a few of the willow clumps, and threw some of the elm and maple branches that were in the burn pile. I almost filled the 30 yd dumpster with just that. I still have a lot of rose bushes to get rid of, but those are on the other side of the creek. Not sure when I will get too those! I went out and raked out a lot of the stuff that had been building up for the last 20 years, so I will try and get as much of that in the dumpster as I can. 

I found a whole pile of rocks for my stove wall, and graded a few spots so I can actually walk back there. Still a lot of work to do, but I'm glad I made progress. 

Best part is, the wife loves the idea of fruit trees along the property line, and a wood wall. I did manage to knock into the swing set, and two wood piles. All three need attention now... 

I'm still thinking about a huge dumpster fire... 

Pics to come tomorrow


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Mar 5, 2017)

Dobish said:


> So I got from a week vacation last night at midnight. Dumpster delivered at 6am, mini excavator picked up at 7am. I ended up tearing up 6 of the rose bushes, a few of the willow clumps, and threw some of the elm and maple branches that were in the burn pile. I almost filled the 30 yd dumpster with just that. I still have a lot of rose bushes to get rid of, but those are on the other side of the creek. Not sure when I will get too those! I went out and raked out a lot of the stuff that had been building up for the last 20 years, so I will try and get as much of that in the dumpster as I can.
> 
> I found a whole pile of rocks for my stove wall, and graded a few spots so I can actually walk back there. Still a lot of work to do, but I'm glad I made progress.
> 
> ...


At this point, it sounds like you are just having fun with that mini-excavator. It does sound like fun.

I guess I'd have rented a big chipper instead of paying for the dumpster so I could have kept all those nutrients in my new orchard rather than hauling them off to the landfill. 

Still something to consider, you are going to need mulch, and it seems a little crazy to haul off all that mulch in the making, only to have to import some back in when you get those fruit trees planted. Sort of like paying a tree service to haul off logs, then buying firewood.


----------



## Dobish (Mar 5, 2017)

ED 3000 said:


> At this point, it sounds like you are just having fun with that mini-excavator. It does sound like fun.
> 
> I guess I'd have rented a big chipper instead of paying for the dumpster so I could have kept all those nutrients in my new orchard rather than hauling them off to the landfill.
> 
> Still something to consider, you are going to need mulch, and it seems a little crazy to haul off all that mulch in the making, only to have to import some back in when you get those fruit trees planted. Sort of like paying a tree service to haul off logs, then buying firewood.


There was no way I was going to chip those rose bushes... I get free mulch from my tree service friend, so no worries there! There are also lots of piles of the smaller branches and brambles that didn't make it to the dumpster, so I will get to use those for mulch. I still have quite a few of these to get through, most of those will get burned. 

We have a while before we get around to completing our master plan for the backyard, so it will probably be a year or two before the fruit trees go in. We are just trying to get it to a state that we can manage it. Given we are in Colorado, we aren't going to be trying to grow a nice lawn...


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Mar 5, 2017)

Dobish said:


> There was no way I was going to chip those rose bushes... I get free mulch from my tree service friend, so no worries there! There are also lots of piles of the smaller branches and brambles that didn't make it to the dumpster, so I will get to use those for mulch. I still have quite a few of these to get through, most of those will get burned.
> 
> We have a while before we get around to completing our master plan for the backyard, so it will probably be a year or two before the fruit trees go in. We are just trying to get it to a state that we can manage it. Given we are in Colorado, we aren't going to be trying to grow a nice lawn...


Sounds like you have it all covered. This has been a fun thread, thanks for sharing your stories and thoughts. And, it even included a side trip to Florida.  I could use some Florida right now, it was 11° this morning.


----------



## Dobish (Mar 5, 2017)

here is a picture of it mostly cleaned out. . I will try to get a few more. I am going to stand by one of the smaller bushes for reference...


----------

